

Ask HN: How do you 'Music' (discovery, acquisition, consumption, ...)? - simba-hiiipower

How do you go about finding new (or new to you) music, acquiring it, managing a digital (or otherwise) collection, and (most importantly) enjoying it?<p>Interested to hear what sources, services, devices, ... people around here utilize towards interacting with music as a digital good.
======
lcasela
discovery:

[https://last.fm](https://last.fm)

[https://rateyourmusic.com/customchart](https://rateyourmusic.com/customchart)

[http://kexp.org/](http://kexp.org/)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/kexpradio](http://www.youtube.com/user/kexpradio)

[http://www.4chan.org/mu/](http://www.4chan.org/mu/)

[http://mthrfnkr.fm](http://mthrfnkr.fm)

[http://bandcamp.com](http://bandcamp.com)

[http://reddit.com/r/listentothis](http://reddit.com/r/listentothis)

various blogs

acquisition:

mp3 blogs, bandcamp, amazon

consumption:

mp3 player, media player, spotify, grooveshark

------
LarryMade2
Discovery, usually streaming radio sometimes VH1 - icecast.

Acquisition - Amazon usually, sometimes CD.

Managing - Rhythmbox

enjoyment- rhythmbox or the trusty old 1xAAA powered Sansa mp3 player.

Yeah, all Linux.

------
whichdan
Discovery:

* [http://turntable.fm/ambient_chillout_trip_hop2](http://turntable.fm/ambient_chillout_trip_hop2)

* [http://reviews.headphonecommute.com/](http://reviews.headphonecommute.com/)

* Last.fm

* several subreddits

Aquiring:

* iTunes

* Amazon

* (rarely) Physical CDs

Managing:

* iTunes, with a playlist for newly acquired music, and the actual files separated by folder based on where I acquired them from (free downloads, bandcamp, Amazon, iTunes, etc)

Backup:

* Dropbox

------
simba-hiiipower
i'd say i'm a fairly high-volume consumer and tend to spend _a lot_ of time
searching for, acquiring, managing, and enjoying my music.

i'm fairly old-school in that i like to download everything and have built and
maintain a large collection of digital files. i view it very-much-so as one
would a record collection and spend a lot of time ensuring quality (audio
fidelity, proper tagging, rich cover art, ...).

discovery: genre-specific blogs (mainly for hip-hop), soundcloud, digitally
imported, 8tracks, live shows/concerts, word of mouth

acquisition: direct downloads (you'd be surprised by how much great free,
legal, content is put-out on a daily basis, especially in the hip-hop world),
beatport, bandcamp, xbox music, amazon mp3, torrents

management: pretty much focused around proper tagging and maintaining a
consistent file structure. mp3tag [1] is great little windows utility for
batch tagging

consumption: mobile phone via bluetooth audio (in-car, headphones, portable
speakers), laptop connected to sound system, xbox connected to home theater
system

i've toyed around with various streaming services and never been satisfied
with the selection or the overall experience. i've also tried using a number
of cloud music solutions but have yet to find anything that can effectively
manage my library in an efficient and convenient manner. would love to hear
any others' thoughts on these.

[1] [http://www.mp3tag.de/en/](http://www.mp3tag.de/en/)

~~~
FedRegister
I fall into a similar category as you. The only difference is that I prefer
that my music come on CD unless it is an online only album.

For tagging I use EasyTag[1]. It looks to be very similar to mp3tag except
that it runs on pretty much every operating system. (Does mp3tag run under
Wine?)

[1]
[https://projects.gnome.org/easytag/screenshots.html](https://projects.gnome.org/easytag/screenshots.html)

~~~
simba-hiiipower
i used to also like having a physical copy as well, and don't mind paying a
bit extra for it, but for me it just got too time-consuming ripping cds that i
rarely used for purposes other than display afterwards.. i have sort of
started building a small vinyl collection though as i like having that
physical tie-in and find it looks a lot cooler as a collection.

easytag looks quite similar to mp3tag, though unfortunately it seems the
windows version is really out of date. i'm not sure about mp3tag on wine as
i've used it exclusively on windows 7/8.

------
dannytatom
I use SoundCloud & Spotify to listen to music, and usually discover through
last.fm, hypem (searching for stuff I like), or subreddits (most music
subreddits have relevant subreddits in the sidebar, e.g.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/crustpunk](http://www.reddit.com/r/crustpunk)).

Depending on the grene, finding blogs through hypem is probably the best way
I've found for discovering new stuff.

------
johneth
Discovery:

* various BBC Radio stations (specficially, their specialist shows)

* Last.fm

* iTunes Genius Recommendations

Acquiring:

* iTunes

* Amazon

* Physical CDs

Managing:

* iTunes (purely because it keeps my files organised, and it's a better interface than Spotify / others in my opinion)

------
palimpsests
I tend to pay attention to labels and follow the ones I like through various
sources (label website, Soundcloud). Labels curate content of similar themes /
genres. Some examples: Ninja Tune, Warp, Brainfeeder, Matador.

~~~
bgar
I do this also, following a few labels I really like (Never Say Die, Dim Mak,
OWSLA, Monstercat, RAM Records, etc). I follow quite a few artists on social
media as well.

------
adrianwaj
Soundcloud.. in fact YT should learn from its stream interface for its
subscriptions.. cease downloading vid when users presses pause. Maybe could be
done with mashup.

------
muxxa
discovery: pitchfork.com and recursively following artists on soundcloud

